# Have I eaten enough today??



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Do u think I've eaten enough?? 6:30am weight gainer shake 650 cals 7am 6 eggs turkey breast and peppers 10 am chicken broccolli and 250 g cooked rice 12pm protein shake and 2 scoops of peanut butter 1pm turkey breast broccoli and 250 g cooked rice 3pm hand full of cashews 2 scoops of peanut butter 430pm pasta meatballs and veg train at 6 pwo weight gainer shake 650 cals then 830 chicken salad with boiled eggs ??? Really don't no how much more I can cram in????


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

add it all up and compare it to ur required intake


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nowhere near enough, your muscles are gonna fall off!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hows ur diet at the momen???t how did the course go, are u still bulking???? and if so whats ur diet at the minute someone said i should be having 250g of dry rice instead of 250g of cooked rice !!



C.Hill said:


> Nowhere near enough, your muscles are gonna fall off!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> Do u think I've eaten enough?? 6:30am weight gainer shake 650 cals 7am 6 eggs turkey breast and peppers 10 am chicken broccolli and 250 g cooked rice 12pm protein shake and 2 scoops of peanut butter 1pm turkey breast broccoli and 250 g cooked rice 3pm hand full of cashews 2 scoops of peanut butter 430pm pasta meatballs and veg train at 6 pwo weight gainer shake 650 cals then 830 chicken salad with boiled eggs ??? Really don't no how much more I can cram in????


no you havent eaten enough soon you will look like a POW .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> hows ur diet at the momen???t how did the course go, are u still bulking???? and if so whats ur diet at the minute someone said i should be having 250g of dry rice instead of 250g of cooked rice !!


My diets good mate! Yep still bulking! 1 week till I start pct.

250g dry rice is alot mate, but yeah weigh your rice out dry instead of wet.

Diet-

MEAL 1. 150g oats, 2 scoops chocolate whey, tbls peanut butter, 1 banana, 500ml water.

MEAL 2- 4 slices granary bread, 100g cheese, cucumber

MEAL 3- 150g wholewheat pasta, tin tuna, 2 tomatoes

MEAL 4- 125g oats, 2 scoops chocolate whey, tbls peanut butter, 1 banana, 500ml water.

TRAIN

PWO- 2 scoops whey, 2 tbls sugar, 100g blueberries

MEAL 5- 150g chicken breast, 100g sweet potato mash, broccoli

MEAL 6- 300ml full fat milk, 2 scoops whey, tbls walnut oil


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

*C.Hill*

PWO- 2 scoops whey, 2 tbls sugar, 100g blueberries

Is the 2 tbls of sugar for the carb hit during 'the window'? I was looking at the Lucozade orange tablets to get a carb hit after training, but there only 3.5g of carbs in um and i read i should be ideally banging down 40-50g's


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what do u suggest i do eat more in quantities ????? and less of the racism i already get called binladens twin brother !!!



uhan said:


> no you havent eaten enough soon you will look like a POW .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Committed said:


> *C.Hill*
> 
> PWO- 2 scoops whey, 2 tbls sugar, 100g blueberries
> 
> Is the 2 tbls of sugar for the carb hit during 'the window'? I was looking at the Lucozade orange tablets to get a carb hit after training, but there only 3.5g of carbs in um and i read i should be ideally banging down 40-50g's


Yeah pretty much mate, usually have dextrose or waxy maize starch or an all in one weight gainer but I'm really skint at the moment so a cheap tesco bag of sugar will have to do!

The window is debatable, but I always feel better with a sugar hit straight after training, helps with the insulin spike to replenish glycogen stores and start the recovery process.


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah pretty much mate, usually have dextrose or waxy maize starch or an all in one weight gainer but I'm really skint at the moment so a cheap tesco bag of sugar will have to do!
> 
> The window is debatable, but I always feel better with a sugar hit straight after training, helps with the insulin spike to replenish glycogen stores and start the recovery process.


It seems that the more you read up on anything to do with diet, nutrition, training, supps, juice etc all seems to lead to some debate lol


----------

